# AMIETE graduate for Canada immigration of PR visa



## ajay009ajay (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello All,

I have done my engineering from AMIETE ( 4 years graduate program in computer science and engineering). It is actually distance program like AMIE and IGNOU. Recognition of AMIETE is from MHRD, UPSC, Association Indian Universities (AIU) and The Government of India.

I want to apply for Canadian PR visa and want to go through the IELTS exam but I am not sure this AMIETE degree is acceptable in PR visa or not. If anyone has info please share.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Contact WES - they're the ones who evaluate your education qualifications.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

That doesn't seem to be a university so it is doubtful that it would be accepted here.


----------

